# Fostering/Adoptiong Success *tear*



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I got an update about one of my previous fosters dogs, and I had to share :bounce:

I won't copy the whole coversation, but this just really made me tear up. I brought Scottie to an event, we bumped into this girl, I gave her the information to learn about malamutes and convinced her to apply, had to "fight" for her to be approved by the committee because she's such a doggy newb and they weren't really sure on her, but in the end it all worked out. I would say this is the first dog I really had a hand in adopting out, from the very beginning.



> By the way, he loves running with dogs. After our first snow fall, I took him to the dog park. There were about 8 huskies at the park. All of them, including Scottie, could not get enough of running and shoveling the snow with their noses. It was a blast. *Just to see Scottie run with his big ears standing tall melted my heart...can you tell I am in love?*


Awwwww <3 <3 <3 I can't read that enough.

ETA: EEK! Sorry for the typo in the title!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Makes it all worthwhile doesn't it!
That's awesome.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

It really does.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Awww!! That felt great!!! Good for you and good for her and great for Scottie!!

Newt


----------

